# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Frage an Daniel Schmidt

## Nick02

Hallo Daniel,nach den letzten Bestrahlungen im Brustwirbelbereich hatte mein Schwiegervater meistens beim Wasserlassen das Gefühl, als wenn sich ein Ring um den Oberkörper befinde und ihn zuschnüren würde.Jetzt hat er wieder 10 Bestrahlungen im Brustwirbelbereich bekommen und wieder dieses Gefühl gehabt. Auch in der rechten Schulter hat er Schmerzen. Ist das normal ?? Nach dem 1. Abschnitt der Bestrahlung ist das nach einiger Zeit wieder verschwunden.Seit heute wird der Lendenwirbelbereich bestrahlt. Mit welchen Nebenwirkungen kann er jetzt rechnen ?? Haben Sie da Erfahrungswerte ??Noch eine Frage an Betroffene: Durch die Schmerzen, verursacht durch die Metastasen an der BWS, ist er sehr "genervt und unzufrieden". Ist natürlich verständlich. Kritisiert an allem und allen herum. Ist nicht einfach. Dann hat er noch an beiden Augen durch die Stress-Situationen Makula-Degeneration bekommen, die aber leider wegen der laufenden Chemo nicht behandelt werden kann. Ist also stark eingeschränkt. Wie kann man ihn aufbauen, ihm entgegentreten. Wir haben schon "Angst" überhaupt irgendetwas zu sagen. Er gibt uns das Gefühl, daß sowieso alles falsch ist... Würde mich über Anregungen freuen !!!Britta

----------

